# Central Heating electronic timer not working



## Booter (2 Nov 2009)

Folks, 

Hopefully someone has experience or knowledge of what this issue might be caused by. Our home heating did not come on this morning as per normal schedule. I went to the electronic timer and pushed the button for 1-hour. The light which usually comes on RED, indicating that all is well, just flickered dimly and then went off. I repeated this a couple more times with the same result, until the light did not even flicker. No reaction from boiler. Sounds like an electrical connection problem to me?
All other electric devices working, no switches down on the fuse board. (and plenty of oil)

This device has been working perfectly for 3 years, since installation. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Jetblue (2 Nov 2009)

Call an electrician, sounds like it requires replacement.


----------



## Booter (2 Nov 2009)

Jetblue said:


> Call an electrician, sounds like it requires replacement.




Thanks Jet, that's what I was thinking. How much should one expect to pay for a 7-day programmer with boost functionality - part & labour?


----------



## Jetblue (2 Nov 2009)

Hi Indiansign,

Firstly, from a replacement point of it's usually easier to replace like with like. Check your clock for a brand and model no. or take a digital photo of it. (Horstmann, Sangamo, Flash etc are popular brands)

Secondly, to find out the cost of the clock, ring your nearby friendly electrical or plumbing wholesalers and give them the details. I imagine it would cost a little shy of €100, but am open to correction.

Lastly, as regards installation costs, If its a direct replacement with no extra drilling or wiring involved and the overall wiring of the house looked ok, It should only take 20 mins at max to do. It's always hard to estimate cost!! I don't earn my living this way anymore but if you were to compare it to a call out to repair an appliance I imagine you will be charged in or around €100.
(Alternatively ask around the neighbourhood, there may be a local friendly spark or apprentice in the area)

Let me know how you fare.

JB


----------



## DGOBS (2 Nov 2009)

If you are replacing with an identical clock (and either get it yourself
or let the serviceman know exact make and model) why not get your
boiler service at the sametime. It would take minutes to swap out
identical clocks and I know I would not expect to charge extra for it
on the service visit (if different clock maybe 20-30 euro when there
for a service depending on clock fitting)


----------



## jhegarty (2 Nov 2009)

It could just be a dead battery.


----------



## Booter (3 Nov 2009)

Before I commit to buying a replacement for this device, could someone shed any light on current behaviour of this unit (as of today). 
Probably 9 out of 10 times it does not come on when scheduled, or when I push the 1 hr button etc. However, what has me slightly worried that I'm on the wrong track, is that on the odd occasion when it does come on, the boiler is not kicking in. On these few occasions when the device comes on, I know that the power is reaching the boiler as there is a light on it which glows red also. It seems bizarre that both programming device & boiler develop faults within 24 hours - is it possible that the boiler is in fact causing the programming device glitches?
Being pretty poor at DIY type stuff at the best of times - my head is absolutely cabbaged with this


----------



## DGOBS (3 Nov 2009)

The boiler will not affect the timeclock but clock can affect the boiler


----------



## Jetblue (4 Nov 2009)

If there is a red light visible on the front of the burner then it is "locked out". Press the illuminated button(red light) with your finger and it should go off and you should hear the burner trying to start almost immediately.
If it locks out again, you have a problem. You say that there's plenty of oil, and that it hasn't run out recently?
Call a boiler serviceman.


----------



## you're gas (4 Nov 2009)

As DGOBS said, most service engineers worth their salt will replace a like for like time clock/programmer as part of the service and charge for the service + part.

In addition, he'll be able to verify the source of your problem by isolating the control circuit (including the programmer) from the boiler and so, giving you peace of mind that the correct part is replaced.


----------



## Newbie! (4 Nov 2009)

Our timer went a few weeks ago and we paid €100 for service and part. And in fairness the guy tried 2-3 places to get the same timer for us.


----------



## Booter (4 Nov 2009)

Jetblue said:


> If there is a red light visible on the front of the burner then it is "locked out". Press the illuminated button(red light) with your finger and it should go off and you should hear the burner trying to start almost immediately.
> If it locks out again, you have a problem. You say that there's plenty of oil, and that it hasn't run out recently?
> Call a boiler serviceman.



Jetblue, 

You've described it to a tee. I did push the illuminated button and the boiler fired up - have had to do this once or twice over the years and it always worked.
However after having to do this a fair few times yesterday, I found that it would not always fire the boiler, despite obviously trying to. Tried today, just a few minutes ago, and it has worked. 
Have put in a call to a boiler serviceman and await his response now...

Thanks


----------

